# My opinion on why tradesman get little respect anymore.



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

I hear and read the term "laborer or laboring jobs" a lot and I feel that dumbs down what we do. An electrician, plumber, carpenter etc is a skilled trade. A trash man is a laboring job. Most of the time electrical work involves more thinking and planning then the actual work itself.

We don't call people who work in an office "desk jockeying" do we? No.

Those terms labor and laboring mean unskilled and exactly what is says...laboring. A donkey can carry a person that is laboring.

We are skilled tradesman or craftsman depending on the trade. When people put the skilled trades into a category called "laboring" that makes some people think what we do takes no brains.

I was thinking about this after watching the Mike Rowe video in front of congress.


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

sparkyforlife said:


> I hear and read the term "laborer or laboring jobs" a lot and I feel that dumbs down what we do. An electrician, plumber, carpenter etc is a skilled trade. A trash man is a laboring job. Most of the time electrical work involves more thinking and planning then the actual work itself.
> 
> We don't call people who work in an office "desk jockeying" do we? No.
> 
> ...


If you read many of the threads in this forum you will see why we don't get any respect. How can we be respected if we can't respect each other?


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

AlbertaBeef said:


> If you read many of the threads in this forum you will see why we don't get any respect. How can we be respected if we can't respect each other?


Do you need a hug?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

sparkyforlife said:


> Most of the time electrical work involves more thinking and planning then the actual work itself.


I disagree. A 40 hr job doesn't need 20 or more hrs for planning. Although there may be a few exceptions.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sparkyforlife said:


> I hear and read the term "laborer or laboring jobs" a lot and I feel that dumbs down what we do. An electrician, plumber, carpenter etc is a skilled trade. A trash man is a laboring job. Most of the time electrical work involves more thinking and planning then the actual work itself.
> 
> We don't call people who work in an office "desk jockeying" do we? No.
> 
> ...


I call people with desk jobs desk jockeys or office monkeys. I just don't sweat the lack of respect for what I do for work anymore. The people that talk down to me just get charged the a$$hole tax when they have to call the dumb electrician to fix their problems since they don't know how.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> I disagree. A 40 hr job doesn't need 20 or more hrs for planning. Although there may be a few exceptions.


But it needs a fair amount of LABOR.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I call people with desk jobs desk jockeys or office monkeys. I just don't sweat the lack of respect for what I do for work anymore. The people that talk down to me just get charged the a$$hole tax when they have to call the dumb electrician to fix their problems since they don't know how.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

What he said.

Want to see some respect, compare paychecks.

I will say SOME college graduates like to think they are better than blue collar workers. But it does not matter what they call us, it is what it is.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BostonSparky said:


> Do you need a hug?


Why doesn't someone add the "Group hug" smiley. What does he mean we don't respect each other.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Whah, whah no one respects me 

Call the whambulance. :laughing:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

The majority of stereotypes about tradeworkers are true and well deserved.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

How is the job market in Myrtle Beach,SC. ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

xaH said:


> The majority of stereotypes about scum with pneumatic nail guns are true and well deserved.



There , I fixed it for you.......:laughing:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> There , I fixed it for you.......:laughing:


Thanks, but my quote didn't need fixing.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Most of my day is labour. Crawling around, crawling over and crawling under. I agree it's a skilled trade, I'm skilled at crawling, also skilled at labouring. 

I don't care what they call it. Fact is white collars don't want to do it and pay me a good chunk of their money to do it or them.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> Most of my day is labour. Crawling around, crawling over and crawling under. I agree it's a skilled trade, I'm skilled at crawling, also skilled at labouring.
> 
> I don't care what they call it. Fact is white collars don't want to do it and pay me a good chunk of their money to do it or them.


What is laboUr ?:blink::no: Just like calling a check a cheque you Canadians:no:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Labour is English. 


Labor is American English. It's sort of like English, but a cheaper version... Uses less letters.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> Labour is English.
> 
> 
> Labor is American English. It's sort of like English, but a cheaper version... Uses less letters.


The clueless teacher(s) in my 4th grade class in Florida at about 3 days after I immigrated to there, gave me an english test. I spelled light lite, and color colour and a few other Canadian versions of English. So they decided I needed to go sit in the remedial corner with a kid named Kim. I taught Kim to read. He read almost as well as I did by the end of the 4th grade. By the tenth grade I had me a personal bouncer.... He ended up about 6'-2" The other thing was they were at arithmetic level in 4th down there in gatorville. We were doing math when I left Ontario and were studying about the cumulative property , and the associative property. Did that old cracker lady ever give in? Hell no, she thought I was a dunce till the end.........


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> The clueless teacher(s) in my 4th grade class in Florida at about 3 days after I immigrated to there, gave me an english test. I spelled light lite, and color colour and a few other Canadian versions of English. So they decided I needed to go sit in the remedial corner with a kid named Kim. I taught Kim to read. He read almost as well as I did by the end of the 4th grade. By the tenth grade I had me a personal bouncer.... He ended up about 6'-2" The other thing was they were at arithmetic level in 4th down there in gatorville. We were doing math when I left Ontario and were studying about the cumulative property , and the associative property. Did that old cracker lady ever give in? Hell no, she thought I was a dunce till the end.........


 
Public school teachers have done an exceptional job of trashing this country. I've personally heard teachers tell students to avoid labor trade and strive for college. Everything is test taking and nothing else. The notion is be lazy and get paid. Desk jobs aren't what everyone claims. Good luck landing a job today, and good luck in terms of job security. An electrician makes money no matter what the economy because the need is everywhere. Put a storm or flood into the equation and watch the money pour right in.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FastFokker said:


> Labour is English.
> 
> 
> Labor is American English. It's sort of like English, but a cheaper version... Uses less letters.


well, we're conserving vowels to save the planet.....~CS~


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea but all it takes is one storm or natural disaster and we are back on rock star status... 
I cant tell you how many people patted me on the back and thanked me up and down while i was working through Sandy, the october storm of 2011 and Irene.
Hell, sometimes all it takes is for a customer to loose their doorbell for a few weeks and when i fix it the smile on their face tells it all. Same goes for any other inconvienece in their home. I do think you industrial and commercial guys dont get to see the appreciation from the end user as much. 
I personally dont care either way but its nice when you make someones day...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_( you guys can do the justa justa justa justa's & justa lil' bit parts)_

~CS~


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> well, we're conserving vowels to save the planet.....~CS~



Vowels are expensive...I think $250.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sparkyforlife said:


> ...................
> 
> We are skilled tradesman or craftsman depending on the trade. .......


some yes. some, maybe. others, not so much


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_justa justa justa justa .....justa justa justa justa........_.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

meadow said:


> Public school teachers have done an exceptional job of trashing this country. I've personally heard teachers tell students to avoid labor trade and strive for college. Everything is test taking and nothing else. The notion is be lazy and get paid. Desk jobs aren't what everyone claims. Good luck landing a job today, and good luck in terms of job security. An electrician makes money no matter what the economy because the need is everywhere. Put a storm or flood into the equation and watch the money pour right in.


In 1969 when I told a HS Guidance Counselor I want to join the trades, she told me I would be braded a loser with little or no future, within 5 years I was making more than that F'ing cow.

Funny thing is I was discussing this last night with an old HS buddy. He was told the same thing, by a different Guidance Counselor, yet we both are productive members of society (I THINK).


----------



## tomgt63 (Jun 21, 2010)

[ I do think you industrial and commercial guys dont get to see the appreciation from the end user as much. 
I personally dont care either way but its nice when you make someones day...[/QUOTE]

Most of the time I walk away from these resi jobs with a pretty good relationship with the homeowner. If my car ever broke down here in town and my cell was dead (big metro area, over a mil.) and I needed help or shelter. More times then not, I would always be in walking distance to one of my appreciative customers :thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> What he said.
> 
> ...



Yup. just grin and smile! I can't tell ya how many conversations I've had with college grads that are waiting/looking for their first or even their next job.
Not to mention the moaning of making 48K- 50K a year long hours on salary!

I do MUCH better than that and after 30 yrs- have been laid off once for 3 months- Got a part time gig with another electrician doing a prevailing wage job for two of those months...

So no- the terms do not bother me. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I haven't read this thread, but when I saw the title, it occurred to me: Does _anyone_ really get any respect by default anymore?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I haven't read this thread, but when I saw the title, it occurred to me: Does _anyone_ really get any respect by default anymore?


Same thing I was thinking from the start.

Politicians, lawyers, doctors, scientists and all the way down all get little respect.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Big John said:


> I haven't read this thread, but when I saw the title, it occurred to me: Does _anyone_ really get any respect by default anymore?


My point exactly. Respect is earned, and if tradespeople are not respected, then there has to be reasons for that.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have always felt that the trades were a bottom of the barrel job. I walked into the trades right out of high school ad a D+ student so the entrance requirements are not really stringent. Hell, you don't even need to speak English in today's market.

I didn't want to encourage my son to follow me into the trades but that is what happened. I do not want my grandsons to follow him but we will see what the future brings. I am hopeful, as they both seem smarter than both of us.

Over the decades I have learned to respect myself a little and I do appreciate that it does take some skill to do a good and profitable job.....but this job still sucks ass.

I shoulda learned to play the guitar.....:jester:


I do see people here that are proud of what they do for a living and I applaud them. What other people think of the trades is, or should be, unimportant.* No matter what you do for a living, if you have decent self respect, you are way ahead of the pack.*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Same thing I was thinking from the start.
> 
> Politicians, lawyers, doctors, scientists and all the way down all get little respect.


 
Teachers and Politicians seem to head the list???


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Teachers and Politicians seem to head the list???


All my point was that nobody gets respect, everyone talks smack to everyone,

Hell, it is rare for us on this forum to even give respect to the other trades. We call them turd hurdlers, tin knockers, landscrapers etc, If someone posts that the drywallers covered a box there will be a line of posts from us saying to destroy the drywall, without hesitation to find the box.


Anyway, 220/221s post is excellent and I could not agree with him more.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

BBQ said:


> We call them turd hurdlers, tin knockers, landscrapers etc,


Is there something wrong with tin knocker?? That's the standard name that they all use for themselves, I've never heard it used as a slur.

Now wood butcher, that's a slur :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I came up with water weasels for plumbers...


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Around these parts, we have a large Portuguese population and as such, a lot of men named Manny. So the joke is "Do you know a good Portuguese plumber named Manny Leaks"? :laughing:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fecal freaks?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I do think you industrial and commercial guys dont get to see the appreciation from the end user as much.
> I personally dont care either way but its nice when you make someones day...


Good point, more arguments with GC's, PM's, CM's, PE's, Owners Reps, etc, etc. 

But I will say that their are lot of dirtballs out there. Some are great workers but guys I wouldn't want to eat lunch next to. Why do you think they won't let us use bathrooms on the job site - some people are filthy animals.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

brian john said:


> In 1969 when I told a HS Guidance Counselor I want to join the trades, she told me I would be braded a loser with little or no future, within 5 years I was making more than that F'ing cow.
> 
> Funny thing is I was discussing this last night with an old HS buddy. He was told the same thing, by a different Guidance Counselor, yet we both are productive members of society (I THINK).


My sister went to college and became a teacher (she has a master's degree). She was absolutely shocked to discover I make more money than her (and have no student loans). :smartass:

However, she does get the summers off...


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike Rowe from "Dirty Jobs" is promoting skilled trades, etc.

This video addresses the subject at hand.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC0JPs-rcF0


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

brian john said:


> In 1969 when I told a HS Guidance Counselor I want to join the trades, she told me I would be braded a loser with little or no future, within 5 years I was making more than that F'ing cow.
> 
> Funny thing is I was discussing this last night with an old HS buddy. He was told the same thing, by a different Guidance Counselor, yet we both are productive members of society (I THINK).


I had the good fortune to do a job for the like-minded guidance counselor who told me I was _too smart_ to go into a trade.

Said guidance counselor didn't feel very _smart_ when he saw the bill.....however I felt like a genius when I deposited his cheque.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

xaH said:


> The majority of stereotypes about tradeworkers are true and well deserved.


I read as far as this post. It sums it up perfectly. No need to read further.


----------



## Bandit1250 (Apr 13, 2013)

I look at it this way. I wouldn't want to do most other peoples jobs and most wouldn't want to do my job. Especially the gym coach who witnessed 277v bite me.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I think for the most part most electricians respect each other. A little "ribbing" is good it keeps us " grounded" (no pun intended) . I think teachers do encourage their students to go to college for a "desk jockey job" , but if you look at the news lately 75% of college graduates are underemployed & deeply in debt. I bet suddenly the Labor job might start to look pretty good.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

NJWVUGrad said:


> Why do you think they won't let us use bathrooms on the job site - some people are filthy animals.


They don't let you use the bathrooms on jobsites? 

Do they at least walk you a few times a day?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

WTF do you expect? Especially in the resi and commercial areas where you are working by and large for a bunch of people that picked you out of a phone book, off the google, or saw a van and called? You are a dime a dozen, just another construction worker. Why should you be anything more outside the electrical world the universe doesn't revolve around the electricians.


In my world I have long history with customers, worked for them with other outfits, as an employee, worked with their engineer or know them well. Same with a lot of the guys. Respect is earned, proving yourself is the biggest part.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> WTF do you expect? Especially in the resi and commercial areas where you are working by and large for a bunch of people that picked you out of a phone book, off the google, or saw a van and called? You are a dime a dozen, just another construction worker. Why should you be anything more outside the electrical world the universe doesn't revolve around the electricians.
> 
> 
> In my world I have long history with customers, worked for them with other outfits, as an employee, worked with their engineer or know them well. Same with a lot of the guys. Respect is earned, proving yourself is the biggest part.


I love when you get mad :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hackster said:


> I love when you get mad


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> ...off the google...


 I laughed really hard. Damn kids and their internets!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> WTF do you expect? Especially in the resi and commercial areas where you are working by and large for a bunch of people that picked you out of a phone book, off the google, or saw a van and called? You are a dime a dozen, just another construction worker. Why should you be anything more outside the electrical world the universe doesn't revolve around the electricians.
> 
> 
> In my world I have long history with customers, worked for them with other outfits, as an employee, worked with their engineer or know them well. Same with a lot of the guys. Respect is earned, proving yourself is the biggest part.


pfft ... control geeks ...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> pfft ... control geeks ...


Yep, slinging belden cable all day. Either that or pretending to be a plumber :thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> WTF do you expect? Especially in the resi and commercial areas where you are working by and large for a bunch of people that picked you out of a phone book, off the google, or saw a van and called? You are a dime a dozen, just another construction worker. Why should you be anything more outside the electrical world the universe doesn't revolve around the electricians.
> 
> 
> In my world I have long history with customers, worked for them with other outfits, as an employee, worked with their engineer or know them well. Same with a lot of the guys. Respect is earned, proving yourself is the biggest part.


My longest customer is going on 18 years now and that is just one of them. The job you do is nothing special either. For every one mother f er like you their are a million more that do the same bull**** with a bad attitude to go with it:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

> a million more that do the same bull


Not without my passwords into all the controllers. :w00t:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Not without my passwords into all the controllers. :w00t:


You just got set straight by a Romex Rat!!
How'd that feel?

:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

220/221 said:


> What other people think of the trades is, or should be, unimportant*. *


Yeah I could care less what the customer thinks. I know a lot aren't always big fans. Especailly when I do things like yell across the plant floor "God damn ****ing hacks tried to hack the drive in themselves!" :laughing:

As long as they are paying I'm happy. Money :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> You just got set straight by a Romex Rat!!
> How'd that feel?


My resi contractor friend does that all the time. Called me the other day just to tell me I'm a jack ass. :laughing: Could have something to do with me pointing out he blew it on bidding a water well job he wanted me to do but it could be that I'm just a jack ass. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm all in this terrible job just for the money. Yeah it's 130 F'ing degrees out but whatever. No pride or enjoyment of my job whatsoever:jester: :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> landscrapers...drywallers


We call those Mexicans here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

xaH said:


> The majority of stereotypes about tradeworkers are true and well deserved.


:sleep1:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Harry, is there a reason why you pick on all my posts? I think you should be banned for harassing me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparkyforlife said:


> What is laboUr ?:blink::no: Just like calling a check a cheque you Canadians:no:


That is because 'white collars' Changed the spelling to make us look dumb,Why do you think that this the only country that has us peasants using the 12 hour AM-PM time format,When the 'white collars' use the 24 hour time format like the rest of the world..They make us look like Dumb fools and get away with it because we let them do it.:no::no::laughing:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> That is because 'white collars' Changed the spelling to make us look dumb,Why do you think that this the only country that has us peasants using the 12 hour AM-PM time format,When the 'white collars' use the 24 hour time format like the rest of the world..They make us look like Dumb fools and get away with it because we let them do it.:no::no::laughing:


What a stupid thing to say. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

xaH said:


> Harry, is there a reason why you pick on all my posts? I think you should be banned for harassing me.


I've only picked on some of your posts,I'm just making sport of you, nothing more


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I've only picked on some of your posts,I'm just making sport of you, nothing more


If you say so. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

xaH said:


> What a stupid thing to say. :laughing:


20130627-0018 EDT Yup,,,I should post it as 6/27/2013-12:18 AM EDT so I can look stupid and make the 'white collar' folks happy :no:

NFW....:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you sell yourself as a dumbass labourer then you will be perceived as a dumbass labourer. If you sell yourself as a professional then you will be perceived as a professional.

What are you selling? Pipe, wire, breakers and boxes or safety, convenience, energy efficiency and modern technology?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

AlbertaBeef said:


> If you read many of the threads in this forum you will see why we don't get any respect. How can we be respected if we can't respect each other?


Kinda like those old Smith/Barney commercials - You only get respect the old fashion way, You EARN it!!


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Big John said:


> I laughed really hard. Damn kids and their internets!


a literal laugh out loud


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_justa justa justa justa.............justa justa justa justa......._ ~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I get all the respect I need.:no:





:blink:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

A professor (md) once asked me why I charged so much. I asked what she charged and got no answer. Then I answered "I charge more than you because I'm smarter and more educated".

She said OK, paid the bill and asks me back for more work all the time:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Not without my passwords into all the controllers. :w00t:


 There is always a default password set by the manufacturer.
So you're little game means nothing in the realm of things.


----------

